# HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?



## PC GAMER (15. April 2012)

*HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

HDMI kabel gibt es momentan über All.

Seht ihr den Unterschied zwischen 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro Kabel ?

Mein Kollege der mit der PS3 spielt sagt das er den Unterschied zwischen 10 und 20 Euro HDMI Kabel sieht.

Seht ihr Unterschiede ?
Was sollte ein HDMI Kabel haben ?
Ist desto dicker desto besser ?

Ich freu mich eure antworten


----------



## Festplatte (15. April 2012)

Ich habe eines für 10€, ein Bekannter hat eines für 30€ und es ist absolut kein Unterschied erkennbar!


----------



## watercooled (15. April 2012)

Das ist genauso wie der Kabelklang bei LS Bullshit. Das Signal wird Digital übertragen, dH. Entweder es kommt an oder nicht. Dein Freund Halluziniert.


----------



## TheLogium (15. April 2012)

Kauf die bei Amazon für 1,54€! Das reicht dicke!


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2012)

Ich hab die von amazon basics für 3€. Die sind besser verarbeitet als der chinamüll


----------



## iceman650 (16. April 2012)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die von amazon basics für 3€. Die sind besser verarbeitet als der chinamüll




Kaufst n neues, wenns kaputt is 
Unterschiede: nada.
N Kumpel von mir hat son tausendfach geschimtes, das ist echt wahnsinnsdick, von daher billig kaufen, tuts auch.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2012)

Genau  

Weist ich gebe lieber einmal nen paar Center mehr aus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

Ein einfaches Kabel reicht wenn es alle Anforderungen erfüllt. Man kann natürlich ein paar Taler der Optik opfern aber mehr wäre auch nicht nötig


----------



## Special-Agent-J (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

Ist ja schön und gut drüber zu diskutieren!
Tatsache ist, HDMI überträgt die Daten Digital! 
Entweder dein Kabel ist beschädigt oder kaputt, dann bekommst du gar kein Bild oder so schlecht das man es sofort sieht(mit lauter Störungen, Bildflackern).
Wäre ein Kabel von so niedriger Qualität das die Schirmung nicht ausreicht ---> so schlecht das man es sofort sieht(mit lauter Störungen, Bildflackern)
Alle anderen Kabel zeigen exakt die gleichen Digitalen Informationen ---> also kann man ohne Probleme bei Amazon das HDMI Kabel für 1,50 kaufen. Ich kaufe Übrigens meist HDMI-Kabel zwischen 3 und 10€ am besten mit vergoldeten Anschlüssen(da die am Sauerstoff nicht oxidieren und bei anderen irgendwann evtl. Bildflackern etc möglich wäre)


----------



## Thallassa (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

Tjoah, der Unterschied ist nicht da, das ist klar - aber viele Leute sind davon überzeugt, dass es bei HDMI wie LS-Kabeln zwischen 10 und 100 Euro groooooooooße Unterschiede zu sehen gibt - das ist doch auch was (für diejenigen) wert - Placebo ftw.!  
Und der Staat freut sich auch, an der höheren MwSt


----------



## Aggrotyp (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

hab auch ein billiges verlegt (glaub es waren so um die 25€- 30€), zusammen mit strom, audio, und chinch in einem kabelkanal
an der decke und der wand entlang. 
nichtmal im 10meter kanal merk ich was, dachte wenns gut funktioniert dann gut, wenn
nicht muss ich mir ein doch sehr teures 10 meter kabel kaufen. also bei dir hätt ich keine bedenken


----------



## KonterSchock (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

weis ja garnet was ihr alle habt 

das hier langt dicke , HDMI Kabel 1.4 a Highend with Ethernet | ECHT 3D | FULL HD TV | LCD PS3 HDTV 2m | eBay
oder noch billiger 1,5m | HDMI Kabel Highend with Ethernet - 3D - LCD A 1.4 CSL HDTV PS3 | eBay ,so lange der standardt stimmt ist alles bestens
hab selbst so kabel an meinen geräten drann, kann bis jetz net klagen. sieht euch mal die verkaufs rate an.
probier es erst mal mit preiswerten kabel bevor du 20€ ausgibst!


----------



## onslaught (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

Logisch wird mit den Kabeln Geld gemacht wie Heu. Wenn Bildstörungen sein sollten brauchst halt ein abgeschirmtes, aber da gibts auch billige. Bei LS-Kabeln kommts nur auf den Queschnitt an und richtig flexibel sollten sie sein, 4² reichen in allen Lebenslagen.


----------



## PC GAMER (16. April 2012)

Ok eure antworten bringen mich zum staunen 

Haha n HDMI Kabel für Ca. 1,50 Euro.


----------



## Supeq (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich hab die von amazon basics für 3€. Die sind besser verarbeitet als der chinamüll


 
Und die kommen nicht aus China oder wie 

OT: Macht keinen Unterschied außer in der Optik (des Kabels, nicht des Bildes^^)


----------



## ViP94 (16. April 2012)

Bei kurzen Kabeln ist es eigentlich egal, die gehen halt ein bisschen schneller kaputt 
Bei langen Kabeln macht es einen Unterschied, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen kann.
Dann also lieber etwas mehr investieren


----------



## Cinnayum (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

immer wieder schön, wie mit unwissenheit hunderte euro geld gemacht werden können...

das signal ist in allen kabeln das gleiche. eine bessere schirmung hat nur 2 effekte:

längere kabellängen sind möglich
störungen wie handy, mikrowelle, schnurlostelefon, wlan haben keinen einfluss mehr

das sind bei kabellängen unter 10m alles vernachlässigbare effekte.

im hdmi standard stehen alle zu erfüllenden kriterien drin. auch das 1,50€ kabel erfüllt die.

da mein fernseher auch nicht in der waschküche steht, ist mir auch noch kein edelstahlstecker weggerostet...


----------



## Bambusbar (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

Ich hab meine HMDI Kabel  alle bei Amazon gekauft.
Immer irgendwas zwischen 1€ und 3€  bezahlt.
Funktionieren ohne Probleme


----------



## ViP94 (16. April 2012)

Wir hatten ein 15m noname Kabel vom pc zum beamer.
Und das war nicht toll.
Seit wir ein besseres haben ist wieder alles gut


----------



## XT1024 (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*



ViP94 schrieb:


> Wir hatten ein 15m noname Kabel vom pc zum beamer.
> Und das war nicht toll.
> Seit wir ein besseres haben ist wieder alles gut


 Was war daran denn nicht toll? Man kann auch einfach mal ein in irgendeiner Weise defektes erwischen 

------------
Edit: Bei der Gelegenheit werfe ich einfach nochmal das _*Denon AK-DL1*_ ein, kein HDMI Kabel aber auch... hübsch anzusehen


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2012)

Supeq schrieb:
			
		

> Und die kommen nicht aus China oder wie
> 
> OT: Macht keinen Unterschied außer in der Optik (des Kabels, nicht des Bildes^^)



Jaaah doch, aber äh  OK hast gewonnen ^^


----------



## PC GAMER (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

Dazu habe ich jetzt eine Frage:

Ich habe meinen PC per HDMI an meinen Fernseher angeschlossen. Und das Bild ist zu hell, die Farben sind nicht stark.
Woran kann es liegen ?
Bei meinem Monitor sind die Farben kräftig (DVI)
Mein Fernseher ist auf jeden Fall besser


----------



## Blutengel (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

Teure Kabel sind Geldmacherei! Klar, eine Gewisse "Grundanforderung" sollten sie erfüllen, aber das rechtfertigt in keinster Weise ein Kabel für etliche Euro. 

Z.B. meine Lautsprechekabel tun ihren Dienst auch für 50 Cent den Meter (2,5qm),..... oder darfs auch sowas sein???


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

Dann stelle doch einmal alles ein am Monitor


----------



## PC GAMER (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Teure Kabel sind Geldmacherei! Klar, eine Gewisse "Grundanforderung" sollten sie erfüllen, aber das rechtfertigt in keinster Weise ein Kabel für etliche Euro.
> 
> Z.B. meine Lautsprechekabel tun ihren Dienst auch für 50 Cent den Meter (2,5qm),..... oder darfs auch sowas sein???


 
Da muss man doch zuschlagen 


> Nur 15.999,-
> statt 17.500,-


----------



## Blutengel (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

Krank, gelle?


----------



## PC GAMER (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann stelle doch einmal alles ein am Monitor


 
Bei meinem Monitor ist alles OK 

Bein Fernseher per HDMI aber nicht


----------



## T'PAU (16. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

Also ich habe festgestellt, dass es bei HDMI-Kabeln durchaus Qualitätsunterschiede gibt.
Ich habe meinen Panasonic BDT100 Blu-ray Player mit 'nem kurzen (<1m) Billig-HDMI-Kabel am AV-Receiver. Von dort hatte ich erst ein 5m Billig-Kabel zum TV. Ergebnis: Bei meinem alten Philips 5990 DVD-Player funktionierte diese Kombination einwandfrei, beim Panasonic nicht mehr!
Das Panasonic-Menü und die Vieracast-Inhalte zeigten mehr oder weniger viele kurz aufblitzende weisse Pixel, eine Art "Schneegestöber" in unterschiedlicher Intensität. Bei BD/DVD-Wiedergabe war das komischerweise nicht mehr zu sehen.

Ich habe das 5m-Kabel gegen ein höherwertiges von Clicktronic ausgetauscht und siehe da, alles bestens, keine weissen Pixel mehr! 
Einziger sichtbarer Unterschied (von Kabeldicke und Steckerqualität mal abgesehen) zwischen den Kabeln, sind die beiden runden Ferritkerne an den Enden des Clicktronics. Diese fehlten beim Billigkabel.
Ich vermute mal, dass darüber irgendeine Störung beim Billigkabel eingestreut wurde, die sich beim Philips-Player noch nicht gezeigt hatte, erst beim Panasonic BD-Player.


----------



## stevie4one (17. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

Es gibt einfach keinen Unterschied zwischen billig und teuer - hier mal ein Test dazu.

@TPAU: Vermutlich ist das alte Kabel schlicht defekt. Hatte ich auch schon, von einem auf den anderen Tag einfach kaputt. Erst hatte ich die Geräte im Verdacht - Kabel getauscht und tada es ging wieder.


----------



## T'PAU (18. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*



stevie4one schrieb:


> @TPAU: Vermutlich ist das alte Kabel schlicht defekt. Hatte ich auch schon, von einem auf den anderen Tag einfach kaputt. Erst hatte ich die Geräte im Verdacht - Kabel getauscht und tada es ging wieder.


Nein, das Kabel ist einwandfrei in Ordnung, da ich es (auf der Suche nach der Fehlerquelle) nochmal an besagtem Philips 5990 DVD-Player getestet habe. Dort gab es keinerlei Bildfehler, erst wieder am Pana Blu-ray in den Player-Menüs usw.
Ich vermute wie gesagt eine Störeinstreuung, wegen der fehlenden Ferrit-Kerne des Billigkabels.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (18. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

Hi!

Also ich habe schon einige HDMI Kabel gehabt.
Von Billige 5.- Euro, über 20.- Euro hin...
Und seit dem ich mir ne Homekino Anlage (kein Billig teil) geholt habe, hatte ich mit den beiden älteren HDMI 1.3 meine ich mal,
bei der Anlage sau schlechtes Bild, und Blueray war recht schlecht gewesen...
Da der Receiver HDMI 1.4 und den ganzen schnick schnack hat, kann... auch Internet geht darüber...

Musste ich mir nen Besseres HDMI Kanel holen... 35.- Euro und gut abgeschirmt...

Daher meine ich mal, die ganz Billigen kabel ab 10.-Euro kommt auf die Verwendung an finde ich...
Solch Teure Kabel, bringens auch nicht...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (18. April 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Kabel für 10, 20, 30 oder 70 Euro ?*

Für 10 Euro gibt's sehr odentlich verarbeitete von Amazon (basics). Vergoldete Stecker, abgeschirmt etc..
Gibt's auch in den aktuellen Versionen von HDMI, wüsste nicht, wofür man was teureres braucht.


----------

